# Been Wanting one for a While found One Yesterday



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

A Honey Lamiglas 136 One Piece.... Old School... gonna Strip and rebuild with my Colors.... She's a Beaut n a Beast... 

JAM


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Um. . . a picture series please? Either post as you go in one thread or take pictures as you go and post at the end. Please?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

.....and ya gotta go old school-reds and blacks-with big arse diamonds-yea thats the ticket,did ya get the rod from ncsharkman(dave)?reason i ask is he'd mentioned aquiring a similar stick and wasn't sure if he was gonna rebuild or sell


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Gonna keep this one Spinning, got plenty of Conventional Heavers, Gonna turn it into my Saturday Night Special, as I will fish it when people ain't playin right... gonna be Loaded with 65 pound PP...Daiwa Saltiga 4500 spinner, I believe the fish will come to the beach, no matter how many lines I have to come through...So if'n I'm Fishin "HONEY" you'll know I'm up to somethin... JAM


----------

